# Any one from Dubai or other part of UAE?



## Zohaib Khan (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi I am an ibs d patient. I want to have a meet up of all ibs sufferers who are currently residing in UAE. Please reply so that we can build a community here and help each other


----------

